# Wanted - Butterfly bars



## ScotiaLass (4 Apr 2015)

I want to try a set of butterfly bars on my hybrid but don't want to fork out a lot incase I don't like them.
Does anyone have any laying around? (have to be black)

Thanks!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Apr 2015)

Sorry, no. Nearest I (think I still) have is some silver moustache-y bars. If you don't get on with butterflys and fancy a half way house from those to straights, give me a shout.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I want to try a set of butterfly bars on my hybrid but don't want to fork out a lot incase I don't like them.
> Does anyone have any laying around? (have to be black)
> 
> Thanks!


i have a set see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/soensport-or-soens-brothers-name-transfer.109620/page-8 see post 109


----------



## Pumpman (4 Apr 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I want to try a set of butterfly bars on my hybrid but don't want to fork out a lot incase I don't like them.
> Does anyone have any laying around? (have to be black)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Pumpman (4 Apr 2015)

Sorry, I can't offer any bars - but I hope you get some. My usual ride is a hybrid, which has the straight bars it came with. My previous biking was on road bikes with drops and I have never understood why anyone would put straight bars on any bike. Mountain bikers and others tell me that the upright riding position is the issue. I can accept that, but straight bars put the hands into an unnatural and uncomfortable position. Butterflybars seem to be the sensible compromise. I have been talking about changing my bars since the day I bought the bike - but I must admit I have just been to lazy to do it. I will do it some day. In the meantime, I hope you get to try some - and I look forward to hearing how you get on with them. It might spur me on to make the change as well.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Apr 2015)

Pumpman said:


> Sorry, I can't offer any bars - but I hope you get some. My usual ride is a hybrid, which has the straight bars it came with. My previous biking was on road bikes with drops and I have never understood why anyone would put straight bars on any bike. Mountain bikers and others tell me that the upright riding position is the issue. I can accept that, but straight bars put the hands into an unnatural and uncomfortable position. Butterflybars seem to be the sensible compromise. I have been talking about changing my bars since the day I bought the bike - but I must admit I have just been to lazy to do it. I will do it some day. In the meantime, I hope you get to try some - and I look forward to hearing how you get on with them. It might spur me on to make the change as well.


If I don't come across any soon (the local bike recycling place may have some for me to try - he's going to have a look for me) then I'll just chance my arm and buy some. I think I'll like them


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2015)

biggs682 said:


> i have a set see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/soensport-or-soens-brothers-name-transfer.109620/page-8 see post 109


You can pick up a link to any post you want by clicking on the post number below the post, in this case '#109'!


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2015)

Dont forget that if you get butterfly bars, you may need to get longer cables as well.

Look on ebay. £3 and £5. At the moment.


----------



## Gez73 (5 Apr 2015)

I have a set in my attic you can have them for free. Never got on with them. Totally wrong headset for them on my hybrid so went back to straight bars and Ergon grips. Let me know if you still want them. Black with cork tape on but you can remove that if you don't want it. Gez


----------



## Pumpman (7 Apr 2015)

Gez73 said:


> I have a set in my attic you can have them for free. Never got on with them. Totally wrong headset for them on my hybrid so went back to straight bars and Ergon grips. Let me know if you still want them. Black with cork tape on but you can remove that if you don't want it. Gez


I assume ScotiaLass will take you up on this. If not, I would be interested.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Apr 2015)

Sorry, posted yesterday afternoon. Gez


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 Apr 2015)

Many thanks to @Gez73. They arrived today and are just perfect!


----------



## Gez73 (8 Apr 2015)

I'll never complain about RoyalMail ever again! Well done they look great. Gez


----------



## Pumpman (11 Apr 2015)

Gez73 said:


> Sorry, posted yesterday afternoon. Gez


Thank you Gez. It's good to see they have gone to a good home. I'm looking forward to reading the test ride review.


----------

